# Street dog turns car salesman for Hyundai, goes viral for all the right reasons.



## Robert59 (Sep 22, 2022)

A street dog was adopted by the employees of a Hyundai showroom in Brazil and given a job as a car salesman. The dog, named Tucson Prime, could be seen roaming around the showroom, which is situated in Description Serra, Espirito Santo, Brazil. He and the employees of the showroom became friends and he was given the title of car salesman along with his own Identity Card. He was adopted in May of this year and now watches over the showroom, making sure nothing is amiss.

https://www.newsx.com/offbeat/stree...dai-goes-viral-for-all-the-right-reasons.html


----------

